# Sleepwear?



## jenmick (Feb 29, 2020)

My DS (15) stopped wearing PJs a few years ago because he would rather just sleep in his underwear, but yesterday I went to wake him up because he overslept, and I saw his boxers on the floor next to the bed, so I guess he sleeps completely naked now. I was just wondering if that's normal at his age? And should I say anything to him about it?:smile:


----------



## johnrayan (Mar 17, 2020)

Let him do what he wants)))


----------



## Amberlogan36 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thats normal. I have slept naked (or mostly naked) since I was about that age. My husband has done the same thing since he was like 17.
I do have 2 daughters. 16 and 14. My 16 year old is like me, sleeps naked most of the time. My 14 year old sleeps naked occasionally.


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

Whatever you're most comfortable wearing or not wearing, it's pretty simple really


----------



## anitafox (May 20, 2020)

Do not think about whether this is normal or not. This is his decision. He tries something new and gets experience. Maybe in a week he will get tired of it and he will sleep in his pajamas.


----------



## jenmick (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you for your answers :smile:


----------



## jenmick (Feb 29, 2020)

Ambassada said:


> My kids had both problems and illnesses. So I always insisted on wearing warm clothes while sleeping, because I couldn`t cope with colds and problems with kidneys anymore. They had their favorite New Kigurumi Animal Onesies Costume Pajamas pajamas until the age of 11. But then, they told me that it is uncomfortable and too hot. Remember yourself at teen age, you are always hot and want to go outside in -15 without a hat  let him sleep in his own comfort and do not enter his room just like that. Teens require privacy))


So are your kids teens now and do they sleep in the nude?


----------

